# 2613* invitation prediction based on official data



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-190400682-document-released.PDF

Using the official data from an FOI, I’ve made some calculations which could help 2613* guys figure out when we would get our invite.

2613* EOIs in submitted status on 11th April 2019:

•	70: 3,115
•	75: 569
•	80: 60
•	85: <5

Last 2613* EOI to be invited at respective points on 11th April 2019:

•	70: 6th April 2018
•	75: 13th February 2019
•	80: 12 March 2019
•	85: 11th April 2019

So, on an average, there are following number of 2613* EOIs added per month:

•	70: 3115/12 = *260 *
•	75: 569/2 = *285 *
•	80: 60/1 = *60*
•	85: *<5*

So as of 11th August, there will probably be the following number of 2613* EOIs in submitted state:

•	70 - 3,115 + 260 x 4 = 4155
•	75 – 569 + 285 x 4 = 1709
•	80 – 60 + 60 x 4 = 300
•	85 - <5 + 5 x 4 = 25

Using this data and our own DOE, we can calculate the approximate number of people ahead of us in the queue. Following the number of invitations given out each round, we could get an idea of when we would probably get an invite.

I’m not sure if I have made the right calculations, so please correct if I’m wrong.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

As per ISCAH

"Through an FOI for figures in May 2019 (we are waiting for July/August figures) and the number of new EOIs on average per month lodged, invited and ceasing we believe there are for 2613

420 @ 80 points
2200 @ 75 points

As of 11th August 2019"


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

kunsal said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-190400682-document-released.PDF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the calcs i understand but how did you find out how many eois on average submit every month and at the bottom why did you multiply by 4 i.e 60+60×4=300?????

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

kingof.roses said:


> Most of the calcs i understand but how did you find out how many eois on average submit every month and at the bottom why did you multiply by 4 i.e 60+60×4=300?????
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


He is counting average by measuring the gap from the last invited EOI and multiplying with 4 to get August stats. As the data from FOI is from the April. 

If you notice his numbers what Iscah is pitching. They are somewhat near or perhaps 20% marginal error  

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> He is counting average by measuring the gap from the last invited EOI and multiplying with 4 to get August stats. As the data from FOI is from the April.
> 
> If you notice his numbers what Iscah is pitching. They are somewhat near or perhaps 20% marginal error
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Thanks for clarification. Now i understand 4 is month difference so April to august is 4 months difference.

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## rashwini (Nov 12, 2018)

Can’t we request them for new foi till 11th aug ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

kunsal said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-190400682-document-released.PDF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you share the latest data for all occupation till july or August 2019. 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

kingof.roses said:


> Can you share the latest data for all occupation till july or August 2019.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


DHA haven't published that data yet. Everybody is waiting for that 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> As per ISCAH
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So by November there will be more than 2500 EOI with 75 points 

Guys, any idea how many applicants are singles among these 2500 EOI ?

Its seems that Cut-off for 2613** going to reach 90 after November.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> So by November there will be more than 2500 EOI with 75 points
> 
> Guys, any idea how many applicants are singles among these 2500 EOI ?
> 
> ...


Total will be around 3k I think. 

Singles are approximately 2/3rds of the total I read somewhere so around 1k I guess.


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Total will be around 3k I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Singles are approximately 2/3rds of the total I read somewhere so around 1k I guess.


Iscah is predicting one third singles and two third have a partner in the point test visas. 
So around 34% singles and 66% partner. 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> So by November there will be more than 2500 EOI with 75 points
> 
> Guys, any idea how many applicants are singles among these 2500 EOI ?
> 
> ...


Lets assume 45% singles for 2613 currently 2200 @75points (around 1000 singles sitting at 75points) and [email protected] (0.45×450=202 singles). By November singles at 75points will be 85points and skill partner applicants at 80 points will beat singles currently sitting at 75points. Because singles will be at 85points and skill partner currently at 80points will be at 85 too.. 
Correct me if i am wrong. 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> Iscah is predicting one third singles and two third have a partner in the point test visas.
> So around 34% singles and 66% partner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


Also according to ISCAH, married applicants with skilled partners would be given priority over singles if they both are at same points.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

kingof.roses said:


> Lets assume 45% singles for 2613 currently 2200 @75points (around 1000 singles sitting at 75points) and [email protected] (0.45×450=202 singles). By November singles at 75points will be 85points and skill partner applicants at 80 points will beat singles currently sitting at 75points. Because singles will be at 85points and skill partner currently at 80points will be at 85 too..
> Correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


From what I've read, both single and applicants with skilled points will be treated as equals.

So if a single applicant and an applicant with skilled spouse are at 85 points, DOE will act as the differentiator.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ak1801 said:


> Also according to ISCAH, married applicants with skilled partners would be given priority over singles if they both are at same points.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


let’s take 80 points
What will be the priority ?

80 points with skilled partner
80 points single
80 points with unskilled partner 

If they do implement something like this, it will be a mess

Cheers


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

I misread it, it seems, singles and applicants with skilled partners will be treated equally of at same points and yes they would be differentiated based on DOEs

Ranking Order (if all other points claims are EQUAL)
·*First*– primary applicants with a skilled spouse or de facto partner
·*Equal First*– primary applicants without a spouse or de facto partner
·*Second*– Primary applicants with a spouse or de facto partner who can demonstrate competent English but does not have the skills for skilled partner points (age and skills)
·*Third*– Primary applicants with a partner who is ineligible for either competent English or Skilled partner points. These applicants will be ranked below all other cohorts, if all other points claims are equal.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ak1801 said:


> I misread it, it seems, singles and applicants with skilled partners will be treated equally of at same points and yes they would be differentiated based on DOEs
> 
> Ranking Order (if all other points claims are EQUAL)
> ·*First*– primary applicants with a skilled spouse or de facto partner
> ...


So the Skillselect results will tell you that 80A or 80B or 80C have been invited till this date and time ?
As I said it will be a mess
No one will understand what’s happened in the round

Cheers


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

NB said:


> So the Skillselect results will tell you that 80A or 80B or 80C have been invited till this date and time ?
> As I said it will be a mess
> No one will understand what’s happened in the round
> 
> Cheers


Sounds like it. They did say singles and applicants with partners will have same preference.

So the main question is for egs:
Take 85 points.
So for 85 points, does that mean DHA will invite all singles and applicants with partners first before moving on to applicants with unskilled partners. If that's the case, applicants with unskilled partners will have to wait till every applicant who is single and applicants with skilled partners are invited. So after every month, as more and more applicants who are single and with married partners join the queue, they will be invited first. 

So the only hope for people other than singles or applicants with skilled partners are that the number of invites issued per month should be more than the number of candidates who are currently single or with skilled partners on that point scale(85).

Sounds so messed up. I don't even know if I got that right


Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> Sounds like it. They did say singles and applicants with partners will have same preference.
> 
> So the main question is for egs:
> Take 85 points.
> ...


It will be 
80++ for skilled spouse and singles
80+ for spouse with competent English 
80 for rest
So every month first all the 80++ will be invited, then 80+ then just 80
After that the same thing will happen with 75, if it reached that far

Cheers


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone here know regarding any changes to DOE post 16nov changes? 

I have my DOE 20th May and will get points for being single on 16th Nov, will that change my DOE to 16th Nov? 

Cheers,
Pratik


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone here know regarding any changes to DOE post 16nov changes?
> 
> ...


Million dollar question 
Let us also know if you get that answer 
I hope you played KBC
If not practice fastest fingers first
You may need it on 16 nov 

Cheers


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who knows. If everyone gets the same doe then you might have a 1000 people having the same doe. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

NB said:


> Million dollar question
> Let us also know if you get that answer
> I hope you played KBC
> If not practice fastest fingers first
> ...


Lol sure


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> Who knows. If everyone gets the same doe then you might have a 1000 people having the same doe.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


That will be lot worse for people who are currently on 75points and waiting since Feb & March & April.

Don't know how much 'filters' DHA is going to add, it's slowly going to become a lottery system.

Cheers,
Pratik


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

pratiksawant10 said:


> That will be lot worse for people who are currently on 75points and waiting since Feb & March & April.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right.

The only thing that's pretty much clear is that we need to have atleast 85 points after the point change. Otherwise we won't stand a chance, even if we are single or married. 

The best everyone can do for now is hope that DHA will actually give out a substantial number of invites after the point change. 

If not nothing will change. Only the people currently at 85 who are single and have skilled partners will get the invite. All the others are gonna face problems. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

This is my interpretation of how the new points system will work:

Applicants who are single now will get 10 more points.

Applicants with skilled spouses will get 5 more points if they have already claimed spouse points now or 10 points if they haven't claimed them already once they get their spouses assessed.

Applicants with unskilled spouses will get 5 points more if their spouses have competent English or else 0 more points.

So basically, singles will be at the most advantageous position while those with unskilled spouses will be at the least advantageous one. 

Applicants with skilled spouses will not have an advantage over single applicants anymore so they too will be at a slight disadvantage.

Now, imo, if two applicants are tied at the same points viz. 85, then ONLY DOE will be the differentiator as it is now. Doesn't matter what the applicant's marital status is. 

Also, I feel the DOE will not change when the new points system will come into effect otherwise it will lead to utter chaos both for DHA and the applicants as well.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

kunsal said:


> This is my interpretation of how the new points system will work:
> 
> Applicants who are single now will get 10 more points.
> 
> ...


The differentiator would be if the person is single, with a skilled partner, with an unskilled partner with english or with a partner with none.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

kunsal said:


> This is my interpretation of how the new points system will work:
> 
> Applicants who are single now will get 10 more points.
> 
> ...



From the website https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019L00578/Explanatory Statement/Text


_This will ensure that primary applicants without a partner (singles) will be ranked equally to other primary applicants who have the same human capital attributes. If all other points claims are equal, invitations for points tested visas will be ranked by the Migration Points Test as described below:

· First – primary applicants with a skilled spouse or de facto partner

· Equal First – primary applicants without a spouse or de facto partner

· Second - Primary applicants with a spouse or de facto partner who can demonstrate competent English but does not have the skills for skilled partner points (age and skills)

· Third - Primary applicants with a partner who is ineligible for either competent English or Skilled partner points. These applicants will be ranked below all other cohorts, if all other points claims are equal._

It definitely looks like skilled partners are an advantage over singles if both are on equal points if I am not wrong.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

lakskant said:


> From the website https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019L00578/Explanatory Statement/Text
> 
> 
> _This will ensure that primary applicants without a partner (singles) will be ranked equally to other primary applicants who have the same human capital attributes. If all other points claims are equal, invitations for points tested visas will be ranked by the Migration Points Test as described below:
> ...


It says First and Equal First so both will have same precedence. DOE will be the differentiator in that case.


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

kunsal said:


> It says First and Equal First so both will have same precedence. DOE will be the differentiator in that case.


Thanks for clarifying. I never knew about the word "Equal First". I thought the order in which they have written decided the ranking.


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> The only thing that's pretty much clear is that we need to have atleast 85 points after the point change. Otherwise we won't stand a chance, even if we are single or married.


THIS! 

Anything below 85 after the Nov change won't even stand a chance. Even at 85, it will only be non pro rata - if at all. I'd say 95+ would be the norm for pro-rata occupations at minimum.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

ozlife said:


> THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> Anything below 85 after the Nov change won't even stand a chance. Even at 85, it will only be non pro rata - if at all. I'd say 95+ would be the norm for pro-rata occupations at minimum.


True. 85 will probably be non prorata... 90+ for prorate sounds about right, if substantial invitations are issued 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> True. 85 will probably be non prorata... 90+ for prorate sounds about right, if substantial invitations are issued
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


No one can predict what will be the cutoff for non prorata and dnt think that non prorata cutoff will be low and 10 points difference as compared to prorata apart from accounting, most of engineeing OCCUPATIONS might stay at 85 points after nov change because 80 is quite high points in engineeing at this stage. Not many applicant at 80/85points in engineeing based on the offical numbers released by DHA till april 2019. And other point is DHA have policy to give 60% to prorata and 40% to nonpro rata occupations in every round.









Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## sabahaque13 (Aug 14, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> DHA haven't published that data yet. Everybody is waiting for that
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Where are these official numbers (about EOI numbers) published could you please let me know?

Thanks so much.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sabahaque13 said:


> Where are these official numbers (about EOI numbers) published could you please let me know?
> 
> Thanks so much.


Its on immi site for 189 visa. On the main page, as sub-bullet towards the left side.


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> Its on immi site for 189 visa. On the main page, as sub-bullet towards the left side.


Are the numbers on immitracker are offical i mean if applicant submit eoi it comes on immitracker by itself or people have separate account and they update on immi tracker. 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

kingof.roses said:


> Are the numbers on immitracker are offical i mean if applicant submit eoi it comes on immitracker by itself or people have separate account and they update on immi tracker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


I meant DHA immi and not immitracker. Sorry for the confusion, I should have called it homeaffairs instead. 7-8 months is official processing time by DHA. Just google 189 visa processing time.


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> Are the numbers on immitracker are offical i mean if applicant submit eoi it comes on immitracker by itself or people have separate account and they update on immi tracker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


No, individuals have to create a separate entry in the immitracker separately. It is not linked with eoi. So, the data in immitracker might not be accurate or sufficient to do any prediction.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

kunsal said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-190400682-document-released.PDF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you think guys these cals are 70-80% accurate. Iscah and other migration agents use that logic to calculate the estimate for occupations. Any review please. 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Another FOI released.

EOIs and points breakdown for 2613** (As of 11 August )

2,348 EOI’s with 75 points 
592 EOI’s with 80 points 
242 EOI’s with 85 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yasyas (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi, where can we find this information for non pro-rata occupations?


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


>


I am a little confused with this result. can anyone please explain me. 

As per home affairs official august 2019 result - under 2613 till 31st July 85 pointers got invited.
As per the new FOI on 11th Aug under 2613 no of submitted EOI at 85 points is 242. so it means within just 11 days 242 EOI submitted under 2613 with 85 points. But I don't see many people with 85 points around me. Am I reading the results wrongly?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

ParoP said:


> I am a little confused with this result. can anyone please explain me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, thats right. Some of these might have got invited too. 

Not everyone post on forums or on immitracker so its highly possible that you won't know many people with 85. 



Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Rickle (Dec 12, 2018)

ParoP said:


> I am a little confused with this result. can anyone please explain me.
> 
> As per home affairs official august 2019 result - under 2613 till 31st July 85 pointers got invited.
> As per the new FOI on 11th Aug under 2613 no of submitted EOI at 85 points is 242. so it means within just 11 days 242 EOI submitted under 2613 with 85 points. But I don't see many people with 85 points around me. Am I reading the results wrongly?


I think there are 2 scenarios, 

Firstly, these numbers are purposely manipulated by DHA or

Secondly, same idiots who already lodged their EOI but keep throwing multiple EOIs with same points in the system or a group of mentally disorder people,person or migration company are spaming the SkillSelect (Screw all of them).

Let me give you an example from Accounting to see how insanely the no of eois with 85 alone has been increased in the last 3-4 months: 

As at 11/4/2019 there are 143 Eois with 85 points, then it rocketed to 751 as at 31/05/2019 ==> 838 in 9/6/2019 ==> 1,093 in 30/06/2019 ==> 1,291 in 12/07/2019 ==> 1,443 in 22/07/2019 ==> 1,577 in 31/07/2019 ==> 1,733 as at 11/08/2019.

The number suddenly suddenly rocketed up (x6 times) then it kept increasing at a constant pace of average 350 Eois of 85 points/ month or around 15 eois with 85 points /day from April to August. What the heck??????

Do you think it is a coincidence ?


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Yes, thats right. Some of these might have got invited too.
> 
> Not everyone post on forums or on immitracker so its highly possible that you won't know many people with 85.
> 
> ...


I understand not everyone posts in forum, but at least few will post. Practically speaking I know at least 50-60 people who have submitted EOI , and none of them are at 80 even. In this forum also I have seen only 1 person with 85 points in 2613 category till date. I believe we would have seen at least 10/15 out of 242 , if there are so many.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Rickle said:


> I think there are 2 scenarios,
> 
> Firstly, these numbers are purposely manipulated by DHA or
> 
> ...


this is crazy....:mad2:
How is it possible 15 EOI per day with 85 points... 
Now I believe this is either manipulated data purposefully by DHA or spam attack to harass DHA. I am not going to believe this data published by DHA as a true picture.


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

Rickle said:


> I think there are 2 scenarios,
> 
> Firstly, these numbers are purposely manipulated by DHA or
> 
> ...



I am being lame. Why they want to spam?


----------



## Rickle (Dec 12, 2018)

ParoP said:


> this is crazy....:mad2:
> How is it possible 15 EOI per day with 85 points...
> Now I believe this is either manipulated data purposefully by DHA or spam attack to harass DHA. I am not going to believe this data published by DHA as a true picture.


Mate, I know it's unbelivable, but these figures I extracted from Freedom of information (FOI) reports published by DHA as they were requested by other people. You can check it out yourself, google FOI DHA==>go to disclosure logs==> pick year 2019, ya'll see a list of reports, it has info for other occupations as well.


----------



## Rickle (Dec 12, 2018)

lakskant said:


> I am being lame. Why they want to spam?


Who knows their motive, but i'm sure it's not usual. Normally, 85 points usually were almost cleared before march 2019, and the number usually not more than 100 right after invitation rounds. How the heck it keeps appearing every single days, especially when DHA issued only 100 per round and it buit up the backlog . And you are here long nough to know how long does it take you to get 85 right?


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

Rickle said:


> Who knows their motive, but i'm sure it's not usual. Normally, 85 points usually were almost cleared before march 2019, and the number usually not more than 100 right after invitation rounds. How the heck it keeps appearing every single days, especially when DHA issued only 100 per round and it buit up the backlog . And you are here long nough to know how long does it take you to get 85 right?


Agree that it is not normal.
Also I find that there is no FOI showing August numbers currently in the website. I searched with that FOI number also.

May be DHA realized and taken it down.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rickle said:


> Who knows their motive, but i'm sure it's not usual. Normally, 85 points usually were almost cleared before march 2019, and the number usually not more than 100 right after invitation rounds. How the heck it keeps appearing every single days, especially when DHA issued only 100 per round and it buit up the backlog . And you are here long nough to know how long does it take you to get 85 right?


The department is fully aware of the menace of false and multiple EOIs in the system
Yet they take no steps to stop the same
It can be rooted out in 1 minute if they start asking for 500 AUD fees for submitting the EOI which is adjusted against your visa fees if you are invited , but forfeited if you don’t accept the invite
Genuine applicants will have no hesitation in paying the EOI fees as they know that it will be adjusted against their visa fees, whereas these fake EOIs will not want their fees forfeited 

But the department wants these EOIs in the system for reasons best known to them

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

ParoP said:


> I understand not everyone posts in forum, but at least few will post. Practically speaking I know at least 50-60 people who have submitted EOI , and none of them are at 80 even. In this forum also I have seen only 1 person with 85 points in 2613 category till date. I believe we would have seen at least 10/15 out of 242 , if there are so many.


Its difficult but not impossible. People living in AU on temporary/student visa's can easily reach 80/85 or sometimes people outside AU as well. 

Lets assume 30 (Age) + 20 (PTE) + 15 (BS Degree) + 10 (Work)= 75. Now extra 10 points could be mixture of following

PhD: 5 Points
Professional Year: 5 points
AU Work experience: 5 points
Skilled Spouse: 5 points
NAATI: 5 points
8+ year work experience: 5 points. 

So tell me how impossible is to get 10 points from above? With right luck and timing, you can easily have that. I am sitting at 75 with EOI 11-June in 261313 and waiting for spouse assessment which can give me 5 points extra. Now for next 5 points to get to 85 I can either go with NAATI or wait June 2021 to cross 8 years experience. So frankly speaking 85 is difficult but not impossible. People sometimes having 8 years experience do gain 5 points on experience but loose 5 on age as well. 

One more fact: People might be lodging multiple EOI's within 85 to increases their chances like one EOI in 2613, one in Engineering technologist etc... Or people might be launching EOI's in advance hope of getting 85 points before November to get the invite now or later. 

People usually come to forum when they have some query/issue otherwise I know around 10 people and I am only one who uses this forum (all of them have points 65-80). Before starting this journey, even i wasn't aware of this forum or until after 9 months... So I will give them benefit of doubt. Besides why would DHA be faking the numbers? It doesn't benefit them and system can be audited at any time to confirm the facts.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Rickle said:


> Mate, I know it's unbelivable, but these figures I extracted from Freedom of information (FOI) reports published by DHA as they were requested by other people. You can check it out yourself, google FOI DHA==>go to disclosure logs==> pick year 2019, ya'll see a list of reports, it has info for other occupations as well.


I am believing you, just not believing the report they published. Its 100% wrong data they published.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

lakskant said:


> Agree that it is not normal.
> Also I find that there is no FOI showing August numbers currently in the website. I searched with that FOI number also.
> 
> May be DHA realized and taken it down.
> ...


Yeah thats surprising. I had seen it yesterday and today its gone. Maybe they some mistake and have taken it down. Lets wait sometime to see if they upload it back.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Its difficult but not impossible. People living in AU on temporary/student visa's can easily reach 80/85 or sometimes people outside AU as well.
> 
> Lets assume 30 (Age) + 20 (PTE) + 15 (BS Degree) + 10 (Work)= 75. Now extra 10 points could be mixture of following
> 
> ...


I am not saying its impossible, I am just saying *242 eoi submitted in 11 days with 85 points* that's impossible unless its spam or wrong report.

Also I found when most of the people getting 15 pts in experience ( including Au or external experience), they are crossing the age bar of 33 & thus loosing the 5 pts there. basically there point is remaining same. Its really really hard to reach 85 pts under 2613. I myself at 80 pts since June. and my only possibility to reach 85 pts is either through NAATI (the earliest possible naati date is after Jan 2020 I found) or wait 1.3 years when I will gain another 5 pts for experience.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

ParoP said:


> I am not saying its impossible, I am just saying *242 eoi submitted in 11 days with 85 points* that's impossible unless its spam or wrong report.
> 
> Also I found when most of the people getting 15 pts in experience ( including Au or external experience), they are crossing the age bar of 33 & thus loosing the 5 pts there. basically there point is remaining same. Its really really hard to reach 85 pts under 2613. I myself at 80 pts since June. and my only possibility to reach 85 pts is either through NAATI (the earliest possible naati date is after Jan 2020 I found) or wait 1.3 years when I will gain another 5 pts for experience.


I am in the same situation. I have 80 points and waiting. Most of the people that studied with me are even in the worse situation as they have 75 (they all are under 25). It's not impossible to get 85, but it is hard to do so unless you have skilled partner, speak other language than English (NAATI) or decide to pay 10k to do a PY.


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

What is 10k to py mean?..I'm a software engineer living in india..am I eligible for that?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VIVI-L said:


> What is 10k to py mean?..I'm a software engineer living in india..am I eligible for that?


PY- Professional year
It’s just like an internship which is available only to those students who graduated from an Australian university 

Cheers


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

I wonder if most of the current 80/85 pointers have skilled partners, will they only gain an extra 5 points? Okay so what about people that are single and are at 80 points? Does that mean they will benefit the most?

for example now for 261313 invites are given for 85/90 pointers, if someone is single and is at 80 points from november that person will be at 90. So will they have a chance? And if so, for how long do will they have to wait?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

VIVI-L said:


> What is 10k to py mean?..I'm a software engineer living in india..am I eligible for that?


PY stands for Professional Year

If a person studies in the field of Accounting, IT or Engineering in Australia (Bachelors or Masters) he/she needs to have 1 year experience or PY degree so they can have their degree assessed. Without degree assessment a person is not eligible for 15+5 points for studying in Australia. It is hard for some students to find jobs, so they pay 8-10k AUD (depending on agency you do it with) and do the PY course which lasts for 48 weeks and includes a 3 month internship. After completing the PY course they have 5 points for PY + 20 for studying in Australia. Some people do both PY and Experience (ME) and others do PY + Experience + NAATI (Sadly I cannot, No Naati date available for Hindi anytime soon).

Overall the points for these people end up as follows:
Only PY = 75 (Max points in all cases)
PY + Experience = 80 (Max points in all cases)
PY + Experience + Naati = 85 (Max points in all cases)

Some singles can also manage 90 points by studying in regional (regional studying has 5 points) and then moving to city and doing PY + Experience + Naati

Example: Study in Geelong (Deakin Uni) after studies move to Melbourne

P.S. The points mentioned above are pre-November changes.


----------



## expatforumboy (Jun 3, 2019)

Wafz said:


> I wonder if most of the current 80/85 pointers have skilled partners, will they only gain an extra 5 points? Okay so what about people that are single and are at 80 points? Does that mean they will benefit the most?
> 
> for example now for 261313 invites are given for 85/90 pointers, if someone is single and is at 80 points from november that person will be at 90. So will they have a chance? And if so, for how long do will they have to wait?



Singles will benefit the most at the early stage. Imagine them getting additional 10 points without having to spend on their partners for skills assessment and english exam.That's a huge savings already! lol. But once they both reach the shore, those with partners will have a chance to recover their prior expenses if both get lucky to land a job (unless of course the single one finds his/her own partner while in Au (sweeeet!).

That's the reason why at this point I'm just trying my best to get as much points as I possibly can given available time and resources. I've already booked myself for the NAATI exam later this year and will also ask my unskilled wife to sit for an english exam just to get that extra +5 points come November.

Last resort is to enroll for an Au diploma course to get 5 more points (if resources and time permit of course and only if it makes sense at all.)


----------



## expatforumboy (Jun 3, 2019)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone here know regarding any changes to DOE post 16nov changes?
> 
> ...


That's the tricky part. If another applicant who lodged way before you ended up having the same points come November, does that mean you two now have the same DoE putting you at an advantage? Million dollar question indeed..


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

expatforumboy said:


> Singles will benefit the most at the early stage. Imagine them getting additional 10 points without having to spend on their partners for skills assessment and english exam.That's a huge savings already! lol. But once they both reach the shore, those with partners will have a chance to recover their prior expenses if both get lucky to land a job (unless of course the single one finds his/her own partner while in Au (sweeeet!).
> 
> That's the reason why at this point I'm just trying my best to get as much points as I possibly can given available time and resources. I've already booked myself for the NAATI exam later this year and will also ask my unskilled wife to sit for an english exam just to get that extra +5 points come November.
> 
> Last resort is to enroll for an Au diploma course to get 5 more points (if resources and time permit of course and only if it makes sense at all.)


In larger scheme of things $2000-$3000 is an insignificant amount for immigration purpose. I mean it's a life-changing event, moving to a different county. So I don't think saving some money matters at all. What matters is what you do to get those pts.


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

lakskant said:


> Agree that it is not normal.
> Also I find that there is no FOI showing August numbers currently in the website. I searched with that FOI number also.
> 
> May be DHA realized and taken it down.
> ...


Do you find August FOI now or its still missing?.. I checked it on the above link and i dont find it. Please help me if i am looking at the wrong place


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

VIVI-L said:


> Do you find August FOI now or its still missing?.. I checked it on the above link and i dont find it. Please help me if i am looking at the wrong place


No. I cant find also. Hope it will be updated in the same link.


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

It shows 3 rows for each pro rata occupation what does that means.. can anyone explain is that all single Applicants at 80points for engineering OCCUPATIONS because it shows 3 rows and doesn't show total applicants at 80points...









Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctrlaltrock (Aug 22, 2019)

kunsal said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-190400682-document-released.PDF
> 
> Using the official data from an FOI, I’ve made some calculations which could help 2613* guys figure out when we would get our invite.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am in the same boat as you with 70 for 189 and 75 for NSW under 261313. MY DOE is on 25th MAY 2018. With the current pace of 100 invites and the points change proposed in Nov, an invite seems highly unlikely for 189 and 190 before our EOI's expire.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

kingof.roses said:


> It shows 3 rows for each pro rata occupation what does that means.. can anyone explain is that all single Applicants at 80points for engineering OCCUPATIONS because it shows 3 rows and doesn't show total applicants at 80points...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you have the full PDF version of above FOI? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Do you have the full PDF version of above FOI?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sorry 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> No sorry
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


Where did you get the original data if you can share


----------



## mh9 (Dec 10, 2017)

kingof.roses said:


> It shows 3 rows for each pro rata occupation what does that means.. can anyone explain is that all single Applicants at 80points for engineering OCCUPATIONS because it shows 3 rows and doesn't show total applicants at 80points...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jmedipalli (May 1, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> It shows 3 rows for each pro rata occupation what does that means.. can anyone explain is that all single Applicants at 80points for engineering OCCUPATIONS because it shows 3 rows and doesn't show total applicants at 80points...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Single applicants' count after November points change might be as follows for 2613 code
As per this sheet 
75 points = 1485, jump to 85 points
80 points = 276, jump to 90 points 

Hopefully, there would be another 1500 on 70 points. After November they'll jump to 80 points.
From Aug to Nov another 200 to 300 applicants will be added.

So, around 3500 to 3700 single applicants will be in the pool of 80 to 90 points.

It's going to be tuff if the partner doesn't have a skill assessment.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Hello fellow developers

Any 80 or 85 pointer got invitation?


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Have heard that 85 pointers were all cleared in the round and few with 80 points got invitation as well



GandalfandBilbo said:


> Hello fellow developers
> 
> Any 80 or 85 pointer got invitation?


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

most probably 85 pointers got cleared, but no 80 points. One with 80 pts doe 15-5-19 (which is 2 days later than the last 80 pointer got invited as per official record in July) has not gone invitation. I am with 80, doe 7-6-19, no invitation.


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

ParoP said:


> most probably 85 pointers got cleared, but no 80 points. One with 80 pts doe 15-5-19 (which is 2 days later than the last 80 pointer got invited as per official record in July) has not gone invitation. I am with 80, doe 7-6-19, no invitation.


Keep us posted. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mh9 (Dec 10, 2017)

Have you guys seen new FOI?


----------



## mh9 (Dec 10, 2017)

Till 11/8/2019 uninvited EOI for NSW 190, for ANZSCO code 2613, in 85 and above is 407+16.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

ParoP said:


> most probably 85 pointers got cleared, but no 80 points. One with 80 pts doe 15-5-19 (which is 2 days later than the last 80 pointer got invited as per official record in July) has not gone invitation. I am with 80, doe 7-6-19, no invitation.


Probably you'll by Nov 11, keep us updated.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Abhi said:


> Probably you'll by Nov 11, keep us updated.


aww.. God bless you ... But I am not so hopeful.. As per my calculation, if they send a round of 1000-1500, then definitely we have a chance.. but otherwise not.

Surely will post as soon as I get an invitation.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Survey Link

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1wqfaD3Ag1LoPLcNpg3NzKVJAuqczLraSiFQhWg17udI/edit

Posting here for more visibility amongst 2613 candidates


----------



## mh9 (Dec 10, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Survey Link
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1wqfaD3Ag1LoPLcNpg3NzKVJAuqczLraSiFQhWg17udI/edit
> 
> Posting here for more visibility amongst 2613 candidates


Can you please add one more column that Offshore or Onshore candidate?
We will get an idea about NSW-190 as well.

TIA


----------

